# How to set tweeter gain?



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

I just ventured into the world of active crossovers with my 880. Got a question.. What's the best way to set the gains for the tweeters. 

I usually play a very loud track and turn up the gains until its either distorting or too loud.

I tried this method with the tweeters, and it just made my ears hurt at very low gains. I feel like i'm not getting a precise gain setting. Any other methods to try?


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Just play something at your normal listening level and adjust the tweets to your liking. Use a track that you are familiar with, that way you will know how it should sound.


----------



## hh47 (Jan 17, 2007)

It doesn't take much power for tweeters to get loud. Depending on your amp, your gains may be close to, if not at, minimum. You want your tweeters to blend well with your mids, so you should set them according to your mids. If you adjust the level of your tweeters on your 880 (with all speakers playing), you'll find a spot where they sound just about right. They should complete the sound from your mid. Too much and they become harsh. After that, mess around with the phase, then EQ adjustment and time alignment.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/search.php


----------



## dirthog (Jun 21, 2007)

bobditts said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/search.php


Do you notice that no one does a search after you tell them to every time, so what's the point?


----------

